# [Oct 13, 2012] Grind/Crust/D-beat annihilation party - Phobia, In Defence,... (Indianapolis, IN)



## xxyhhyxx (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm re-posting this from a facebook event. Enjoy! -Anahata

Grind/Crust/D-beat annihilation party! At the new hub of anarcho-terror: The Beehive

Phobia (SoCal/Texas) - The indestructible grind institution returns to Indy! Prepare to be pummled to dust!

http://www.facebook.com/phobiagrindcore

Strong Intention (Maryland) - Long-standing East Coast HxCx/Grind soldiers making their return appearance to Indy after almost 5 years!

http://www.reverbnation.com/strongintention

Destroyed In Seconds (Calfornia) - North Hollywood d-beat assault! You like how the Swedes bring the best of all beats to the table? Then this is your bag.

http://www.reverbnation.com/dis666

In Defence (Minnesota) - Fuck that shit, let's circle pit to one of the hardest working crossover bands of our generation! 

http://indefence.org/

Sick/Tired (Dekalb) - Furious fastcore from the land of Charles Bronson. Featuring ex members of MK Ultra and Weekend Nachos.

http://soundcloud.com/sick-tired/sick-tired-black-veins-not

Chaotic Neutral (Tokyo) - More maddening punk riffage than you can shake a broken guitar headstock at! The most crucial thrash to come out of Indy in a grip.

http://chaoticneutral.bandcamp.com/

Rat Storm (Sweden/California) - Furious grind/power violence infused crust, fighting the good fight. Whipping up a revolutionary circle pit.

http://ratstorm.bandcamp.com/

Photian Schism (Hell) - Motorcycle crust death thrash, spewing filth from there dual exhaust attack.

http://www.reverbnation.com/photianschism

Boddicker (OCP Headquarters) - The mayhem. The destruction....Like an armored truck full of explosives being driven into a bank.

http://boddicker13.bandcamp.com/#zdownloads

Aggravator (Osaka) - Newest Circle City crasher crust insanos! If you caught their guerrilla takeover at the Hoax show, then you know what you are in for. Total Japanese noise-core worship! Feat. members of Zodiacs, Casque, Side FX, and Kata Sarka. 

This Is The Enemy (Helsinki) - Brand new Indianapolis studded punk madness, feat. ex and current members of We Must Dismantle All This, and Piss Artist.

We are planning on doing this up big. We're gonna make this an all day affair, with the punks spending loud day and night raging.

@ The Beehive
3441 Kessler Blvd. East Dr.
Indianapolis, IN.


----------



## xxyhhyxx (Aug 23, 2012)

By the way, if someone is coming through/in MN and wants to go to this, hit me up because I'm down for a trip - hate going it alone. I GET SO LONELY *cries*


----------



## soapybum (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone goin to see this that needs a place to crash might be able to at my place.


----------



## iHaveRabiez (Sep 6, 2012)

This sounds pretty gnarly.. deffinently gonna have to check it out. If anybody is planning on bein there hit me up.. always down for meetin new friends.. might need a couch as well.


----------



## kokomojoe (Sep 12, 2012)

I will more than likely be at this depending on the shit I have going on around then.


----------



## Peanut butter (Sep 24, 2012)

im in albert lea and ill be trying to find a ride there, hit me up to drink a beer


----------



## Peanut butter (Sep 24, 2012)

xxyhhyxx said:


> By the way, if someone is coming through/in MN and wants to go to this, hit me up because I'm down for a trip - hate going it alone. I GET SO LONELY *cries*


where are you located?


----------



## Peanut butter (Sep 24, 2012)

soapybum said:


> Anyone goin to see this that needs a place to crash might be able to at my place.


got space for a boy and a girl after the show?


----------



## soapybum (Oct 5, 2012)

Nah, not in Indy anymore, bike touring atm.


----------



## slackHaddock (Oct 6, 2012)

anyone on here from the Moontower? [\/] indy represent


----------

